# Melamine Question



## Teguzilla (Apr 8, 2014)

I'll more than likely be getting my first Tegu this year and I'm going to build an enclosure that is 7'or 8'Lx3'Dx2.5'T but I'm pushing for 8'L. I've been looking at constructing it out of either 3/4 inch oak plywood sealed with Drylok or with melamine and sealing the seams of it with aquarium silicone. I plan on adding casters to the bottom of the enclosure so it's easier to move.

Just wondering will I need to construct a frame if I use 3/4 inch thick wood? I've heard I won't need a frame since oak and melamine are pretty strong plus I don't plan on sitting anything on top of the enclosure. It will simply be a display.


----------



## Josh (Apr 9, 2014)

Hard to say without having the materials in front of you. I'd say you probably want at least a centered cross-member to be safe. Structurally it will probably be fine but for the long-term you probably want to spread out the stress as much as possible.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 9, 2014)

3/4 will be strong enough without reinforcement, but I wouldn't touch melamine with a 20' pole, it is pure crap. Heat and humidity will cause it to decay really, really fast, and due to the fact that the surface is a plastic base, silicone doesn't adhere to it well. Stick to plywood, properly sealed it will give you better strength and longer life.


----------

